# So I traded in the P250c for a SP2022...



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

And I love it!!!

Although I did really like my 250 and it was an awesome gun as a first handgun. I really wanted a SA/DA sig after i bought my HK USP and Taurus 1911.

This think is sweet, the trigger pull is perfect ( much better than the 9 mile trigger pull of the 250 ) and I feel that the factory grip is much more comfortable for me. I just took it to the range within a half hour of buying it and put 150 rounds through it and I was very impressed.

no pics but im sure you all know what a black 2022 looks like!

PS - Anyone know if wood grips are available for this thing????

-Jason


----------



## flyinpolack (Dec 16, 2009)

*Nice!*

grats!
I have a 2009 & 2340, & love them. Great accuracy, & reliable, no wood grips for them though.. I'm thinking of picking up a 2022 in .357 sig sometime just to round out the collection. I have over 6000 rounds through the 2009, & it's still going strong!


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

The SP2022 has plastic changeable large & medium grips for hand size issues. You can not get wooden grip panels for them. You can also get a DAO fire control unit if you feel like going back to your 250 way of shooting.


----------



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

i can live without the grips, and definitley dont want to go back to DAO lol


----------



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

Family photo:










left to right and down:

HK USP .40, Taurus PT1911 .45, Sig SP2022
Ruger 10/22 with Archangel 5.56 kit with red dot and fore grip
Remington 770 30-06 ( I dont care what people say about these guns, they are awesome )
OLD Remington 870 Wingmaster 28"brl ( needs reblueing badly )


----------

